# Hyperbole for string quartet



## violadude

__
https://soundcloud.com/violadude%2Fhyperbole-for-string-quartet

This is a piece I wrote for string quartet last month, I am entering it into a competition.

The "exposition" of this piece is contained within the first 20 seconds. Brief, loud and fast first theme, and a quiet, slithery 2nd theme. A brief silence separates these two themes This is what I would consider a thematic exposition in its purest form.

The first main section is an expansion and development of the 1st theme. (0:22)

The next section marked by a slower tempo, is an expansion and development of the 2nd theme. (1:03)

The last section is a big fugue, which is a grand culmination of material from both themes. The Fugue subject is a rhythmic reworking and expansion of the 1st theme. (2:28)

Enjoy.


----------



## aleazk

I liked the fugue a lot, very good work!, especially the beginning of it, those high notes at 2:39 make that part very colorful.


----------



## Igneous01

I really like the unique structure you have going in this, it sounds as if you have a sonata-fugue-sonata recap form going on. The fugue is very interesting, i just wish I could make out the voices more from the midi. 

edit*

HA! that is an amazing fugue! like a breath of fresh air in an ancient form.


----------



## violadude

Igneous01 said:


> I really like the unique structure you have going in this, it sounds as if you have a sonata-fugue-sonata recap form going on. The fugue is very interesting, *i just wish I could make out the voices more from the midi.
> *
> edit*
> 
> HA! that is an amazing fugue! like a breath of fresh air in an ancient form.


Well if I win the competition, the prize is having a professional string quartet to play it, so you'll hear a real recording of it then.


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> Well if I win the competition, the prize is having a professional string quartet to play it, so you'll hear a real recording of it then.


well, good luck then!!  :wave:


----------



## violadude

aleazk said:


> well, good luck then!!  :wave:


Thanks!


----------



## Couchie

I like the fuge. Do you have sheet music?


----------



## Chrythes

I liked it. It reminds me of Shostakovich. 
But I think there are too many pauses that hurt the flow of the piece, it feels fragmented. 
It's still a pretty cool piece though!


----------



## clavichorder

I think I agree with Chythes that I was a bit off put by the fragmentation of the beginning but as it progressed and the fugue got going, I was more into it. A midi file or whatever it is probably doesn't do it justice though, so I hope the judges like it and it gets performed!


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> I think I agree with Chythes that I was a bit off put by the fragmentation of the beginning but as it progressed and the fugue got going, I was more into it. A midi file or whatever it is probably doesn't do it justice though, so I hope the judges like it and it gets performed!


I agree, the pauses will sound better with real players. The thing is, I wanted to have a stark contrast at the beginning and I thought the dramatic pause would be good. It doesn't sound good on finale though.


----------



## Couchie

Are you deaf give me the ******* sheet music.


----------



## violadude

Couchie said:


> Are you deaf give me the ******* sheet music.


I was trying to figure out how to turn it into a PDF file but I can't figure it out.


----------



## Couchie

Give me the finale file and I'll do it for you.

I'll also put my name on it and rush mail it to the competition.


----------



## chee_zee

it would be cool to see the sheet music to this. the fugal treatment allows for incredibly interesting things if you aren't doing it as a strict fugue, that's the good thing about the liberal use of dissonance in our era; gives new life to old forms, and you've created a texture and soundscape that has piqued my interest for sure. have you listened to much of felix mendelssohn? I think you could take some influence from his organ works, there's about 3.5 hours in total. very enjoyable piece I liked it all around, all about the soundscape man, I feel like the audio sufficiently tells it's own story, or at least a chapter of a story since this is so short.


----------



## samurai

@ Violadude, I just listened to your piece and I think it is very well done and accomplishes what you set out to do in the title; I especially liked your use of both silences and dynamics to add and build to the jagged finale. In places it reminded me not only of Shostakovich but Keith Emerson {who happen to be two of my favorite composers}. Nice going indeed! Congratulations on having such a fine talent, and best of luck in the competition you've entered; I think your entry will fare quite well!


----------



## Vaneyes

Reminds me a little of...






Good luck. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Couchie

Vaneyes said:


> Reminds me a little of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. Keep up the good work.


Hi Vaneyes!


----------



## violadude

My string quartet got selected  I am getting a live performance of it by the Corigliano Quartet.


----------



## chee_zee

noice boi! always a good feeling! any ideas if there will be recordings or video made?


----------



## Klavierspieler

violadude said:


> My string quartet got selected  I am getting a live performance of it by the Corigliano Quartet.


I heard about that. Congrats!


----------



## violadude

Here's a live performance of this piece  performed by the Coriliagno Quartet!






They only had 1 or 2 days to learn it, so it's not a stellar performance, but it's good enough. They played the last section a little bit too slow though for what I wanted.


----------



## clavichorder

Jesus man, after hearing that a second time, I'm genuinely very impressed! That IS a really cool piece. I don't know what else to really comment on, but I really like it. I'm glad to have been an audience member.


----------



## clavichorder

I also want to add that this piece has an awesomely effective brevity to its material. There is a lot of good material, but its very compressed. That's my kind of music. You could probably write more movements.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> Jesus man, after hearing that a second time, I'm genuinely very impressed! That IS a really cool piece. I don't know what else to really comment on, but I really like it. I'm glad to have been an audience member.


Glad you like it so much! It's good you can pick out the thematic material pretty well too. That's something that I try to make fairly clear in most of the things I write.


----------



## Moira

Congratulations, violadude. 

Looking forward to hearing it wherever you load the orchestral recording.


----------



## violadude

Moira said:


> Congratulations, violadude.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing it wherever you load the orchestral recording.


Oh, I did load a version with real instruments. Did you see it?  Post #21.


----------



## Moira

Listened to it. Very exciting stuff and I thought the performance was also excellent for only two days rehearsals. Assume they also had to work through other pieces at the same time. 

The work has a lyrical quality in places, bitter sweet. Like some of the others I was challenged by the pauses at the beginning. They felt abrupt. Then the work settled. I think you have great talent and it should be interesting to listen to your other works. I noted that there were a few, but then needed to rush off to an appointment with one of the local musicians. I'm going to be ghost writing her biography.


----------



## aleazk

Definitely, that recording sounds fantastic, congratulations. The pauses sounded much more natural and fluent. The final fugue sounded great!, I like the speed, it sounds very clear in that way, and more heavy (maybe you wanted something lighter, because of your comment about the speed). Congrats again. (I would love that someone could play some of my pieces)


----------

